# Joint supplement



## SpottyTB (2 November 2017)

Hi there,

I've got a 6 year old sprocker spaniel (one of 4 actually), that could do with going on a joint supplement during the shooting season. He works at least a day a week and it's pretty full on for him - so i want to protect him now really. 

Can anyone recommend me a joint supplement? Not to relieve pain but to maintain/supplement his joints? 

Thanks

STB


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 November 2017)

SpottyTB said:



			Hi there,

I've got a 6 year old sprocker spaniel (one of 4 actually), that could do with going on a joint supplement during the shooting season. He works at least a day a week and it's pretty full on for him - so i want to protect him now really. 

Can anyone recommend me a joint supplement? Not to relieve pain but to maintain/supplement his joints? 

Thanks

STB
		
Click to expand...

Yes flexijoint - we used it on equines and canines and they said if you use the horse one on the dog you pay less due to horses being classed as farm animals.


----------



## Clodagh (2 November 2017)

We used to use yumove on the working dogs, but I have to say now they are on millies wolfheart we don't bother as it contains a joint supp anyway. Once they are out 3 x a week the old bitch will probably go back on it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 November 2017)

i put my 11 year old collie cross on yumove on 21st october as i have a new puppy and my older girl has been running about more and i felt she seemed a bit stiff at times.  tonight i noticed a change and she seems to be moving more freely, may be my imagination but i hope its working....


----------



## SpottyTB (2 November 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I will look into the suggestions! 

He isn't too bad, but after he's been out all day, he is pretty slow and looks like he is acheing a bit.. so would like to just help him a bit Where he needs it. Keep meaning to start taking him down to the sea to swim... it's only 5 mins away and I expect would be pretty good for him!


----------



## Umbongo (3 November 2017)

yumove regular or yumove young & active


----------



## leflynn (3 November 2017)

yumove or equimins flexijoint


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 November 2017)

My lot are on Yumove, they do seem easier in their movement. Green lipped mussel (human version) is good, too. Chuck some salmon oil on their food. Avoid cod liver oil, it's too high in vitamin A which stores in their liver, very bad for them if you give too much.


----------



## TheresaW (3 November 2017)

Aled who has a bit of arthritis in his back legs now is on yumove. (Hes almost 12).  We have noticed he moves better, and also, has the most amazing shiny coat on him.


----------



## Chiffy (4 November 2017)

Another finding good results from Yumove for an older dog.


----------



## wren123 (4 November 2017)

My 9 year old lab is on yumove advance for elbow arthritis and she is completely sound on it now, whereas metacam made no difference to her mild lameness.

I'm thinking of going back to regular yumove,as it's a lot cheaper, as an experiment. Obviously I'll go back to yumove advance at the first hint of lameness.


----------

